# Mid top or high-top MTB shoes?



## Cycle64 (Nov 10, 2004)

Title sums it up, have not checked into it yet but anyone using a mid or high-top MTB shoe. I have been wearing Lake MX165 for years now. Lately I have been having a sore ankle after some rides. Current shoes don't look worn out but I have not had ankle issues in the past. My thinking is maybe a little more support might help alleviate some soreness.


----------



## Truckee Trash (Sep 18, 2007)

Shimano and Specialized have some good high top SPD shoes, that what I assume your looking for. If platform. . . standard prescription is a 5.10 Mid. 

Are you sure the ankle soreness is from the shoes? I'm not really in the know, but it could be a combination of positioning problems, feet, knees, seat, etc. . . ?


----------



## Cycle64 (Nov 10, 2004)

I've been fitted on this bike in the past because of a knee issue. I feel comfortable on the bike. Left ankle just seems to get sore after harder rides (for me) like Javelina or 1a. I'm an over weight rider so I'm sure I add some extra stress when pounding down a rocky trial.


----------



## Truckee Trash (Sep 18, 2007)

I've got a friend who's my size (i'm 6'3" 225 ish) who rides harder than anyone I've met and he rocks these guys. . . he's got a bad ankle and the support helps. What pedals are you using? Maybe more of a platform clipless like the Time Z's could give you added support?










also this:










Not sure if you've tried that route.


----------



## KavuRider (Sep 22, 2004)

I have the 661 Ankle Supports, they work very well if you need extra bracing.

I use high top shoes to protect my ankles from my crankarms/frame. 
Sure enough, Saturday while shuttling, I was wearing my vans and smacked the inside of my ankle hard. 

This probably didn't help any, did it...


----------



## Blatant (Apr 13, 2005)

If it's overall joint soreness, I doubt it has anything to do w/ the shoes. That said, I did recently switch from Lakes to mid-top Shimano AM30 shoes. My problem was I was hitting my inner ankle bones on the crank arms. The Shimano shoes fixed that and they fit my feet better than the Lake shoes did.


----------



## Cycle64 (Nov 10, 2004)

The 661 supports still fit nicely in your MTB shoe? 

Kavu, what model helmet did you have the day you dropped off the van. It had a detachable face guard. That look like the ticket between a full face helmet and XC model.


----------



## Truckee Trash (Sep 18, 2007)

trb2929 said:


> The 661 supports still fit nicely in your MTB shoe?
> 
> Kavu, what model helmet did you have the day you dropped off the van. It had a detachable face guard. That look like the ticket between a full face helmet and XC model.


I'm sure the 661 is meant to. . . it's a MTB brace. Maybe in a hightop SPD shoe it may be different. Not sure.


----------



## KavuRider (Sep 22, 2004)

trb2929 said:


> The 661 supports still fit nicely in your MTB shoe?
> 
> Kavu, what model helmet did you have the day you dropped off the van. It had a detachable face guard. That look like the ticket between a full face helmet and XC model.


http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=17687

You can only order them through that website, as they are not available in the US.
Its pretty good, although it definitely doesn't fit as well as a Giro or Bell.

Not sure about the face guard, or how well it would protect you in a crash.

Yeah, the 661's fit fine in both my SPD shoes and my 5.10's. They work really well, even saved me from snapping my ankle when I crashed on a drop.

My 5.10's and SPD shoes are both high tops.


----------



## Cycle64 (Nov 10, 2004)

Web site states no interference in fit. So this may be something to look at.


----------



## azdog (Nov 16, 2004)

TRB...for XC I prefer low-top (Answer Speeders) so I can move a little more freely but when I DH I wear these which rise on the inside to protect against crank hits and are really firm.


----------



## Truckee Trash (Sep 18, 2007)

AZ I rock those same SPD's love em. The inside bash is nice, 5.10 is finally making an ankle pad as well.


----------



## KavuRider (Sep 22, 2004)

azdog said:


> but when I DH
> 
> 
> > I thought you retired.


----------



## chollaball (Apr 8, 2005)

if you are getting soreness, as opposed to ankle bashes, you might want to strengthen rather than support via high tops. Ultimately high tops weaken your ankles. In something like bball where you're putting potentially big twists on your ankle, they make sense. But for something that per se is not stressful to your ankle, I think it'd be a bad long term solution.

I played ultimate for 20 years in low-top soccer cleats, and had almost no ankle injuries ever even with 10 years playing in the crap they call turf out here. My ankles got strong and stayed strong. 

You don't typically hear about ankle fatigue in biking. Your soreness might be due to other factors, obviously your weight and how much time you're on your feet. Worth thinking about how much time you spend walking on uneven terrain too especially in hard-soled biking shoes, cause now you are doing an ankle-stressing activity as part of your rides, possibly mixing up the root cause of your soreness (if that makes any sense...). In that case then yes high-tops might be a good solution.


----------



## azdog (Nov 16, 2004)

KavuRider said:


> azdog said:
> 
> 
> > but when I DH
> ...


----------



## RidingRiot (Mar 5, 2007)

azdog said:


> KavuRider said:
> 
> 
> > azdog said:
> ...


----------



## Cycle64 (Nov 10, 2004)

It seems sore when I have more of a dh run. Maybe I'm just tensing up more. I never feel my suspension bottoming out so don't think it is impact related. I use Time ATAC pedals which I think are great. But maybe I need a clip less platform for more foot area support. I did order the 661 brace and will try that first. Also agree that hitting the gym and trying to strengthen the ankle muscles could help.


----------



## Guest (Mar 10, 2009)

azdog said:


> KavuRider said:
> 
> 
> > azdog said:
> ...


----------



## chollaball (Apr 8, 2005)

trb2929 said:


> It seems sore when I have more of a dh run. Maybe I'm just tensing up more. I never feel my suspension bottoming out so don't think it is impact related. I use Time ATAC pedals which I think are great. But maybe I need a clip less platform for more foot area support. I did order the 661 brace and will try that first. Also agree that hitting the gym and trying to strengthen the ankle muscles could help.


i run those same peddles on my 6inch bike and tech rides, and my ankles and feet are not an issue. I guess its possible that like you said you are kinda yanking on your clips with your toes pointed downward and straining the ankle, running flats you would notice that posture right away cause you would come off the pedals. I cant see ankle strain if your feet are in a flat position on the pedals...maybe try to think about it on your next ride? As always, chronic soreness leads to ongoing chronic soreness in any part of your body - ice, ibu, heat and rest to ease the swelling and break the cycle.

you can't go wrong with strengthening problem areas, imo. good luck.


----------



## Truckee Trash (Sep 18, 2007)

simple one is a theraband (green or red). Sit down with said leg outstretched. Wrap band around foot and hold both ends back in your hand. Move it 30 times forward, then 30 back, 30 left, 30 right. You may need a friend to hold it for the side to side resistance, and the back, but there are ways around. I can give you more specific strengthening if ya want (PT/Trainer/Strength Conditioning significant other). 

If it's on the downs specifically, try unweighting the bike when your going over the chunk.


----------



## KavuRider (Sep 22, 2004)

sixsixtysix said:


> azdog said:
> 
> 
> > KavuRider said:
> ...


----------

